# Good info if you like UV cure products



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use Loon UV Knot Sense a lot for streamer heads and even to coat small popper heads. I had been using a Loon Mini Lamp, like a little keychain pen light that runs on watch batteries. It worked, but was slow and the batteries weren't cheap. I bought a UV flashlight from Amazon.com for $8, it arrived yesterday. It runs on 3 AA batteries and cures Knot Sense like a champ.










I'll say it right now, I have *only* tried this with Knot Sense. It does work great with the Loon Knot Sense. Will it work with Clear Cure Goo or Big Bond? I can't say for sure, but it might be worth the $8 gamble over paying $30 or more for their "special" light.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Another trick I use when curing UV epoxy if you still get a tacky feeling to it, hit it with clear nail polish, it will add additional hardness to the fly and won't give any tacky feeling to it.

I hope the light works out..


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ngski said:


> Another trick I use when curing UV epoxy if you still get a tacky feeling to it, hit it with clear nail polish, it will add additional hardness to the fly and won't give any tacky feeling to it.
> 
> I hope the light works out..


I use Hard as Hull over it. Same effect. I read online that wiping it with an alcohol pad removes the tackiness, but didn't have great results with that.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Using something that takes 5 minutes to cure over something that takes 10 seconds to cure is kind of defeating the purpose eh?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Using something that takes 5 minutes to cure over something that takes 10 seconds to cure is kind of defeating the purpose eh?


Hard as Hull dries pretty fast, actually. I can brush it on, rotate the fly a few times on my vise and hang it up. Done.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

great tip thanks! i was acutally lookin at those little lights the other day. guess i save my money and check out amazon thanks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I just saw on CCG's website they sell a top coat product called Hydros, supposed to dry in 5 seconds...but $20 for a 15ML bottle? Did I read that right? YIKES!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I just saw on CCG's website they sell a top coat product called Hydros, supposed to dry in 5 seconds...but $20 for a 15ML bottle? Did I read that right? YIKES!


Hence my move into the UV acrylic game. Still workin' out the details.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> Using something that takes 5 minutes to cure over something that takes 10 seconds to cure is kind of defeating the purpose eh?


Using just the loon product alone I've found it didn't hold up bouncing the flies over rocky areas, hence the additional hard as nail coat adds a little more toughness to the fly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ngski said:


> Using just the loon product alone I've found it didn't hold up bouncing the flies over rocky areas, hence the additional hard as nail coat adds a little more toughness to the fly.


I understand the concept & use Loon products myself. 

CCG is another option but is too expensive. I'm currently in the process of sorting through various products that are better & are a one step process.

More to follow.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I tried melting plexiglass in acetone which almost worked. It makes a nice thick and clear gooey mixture, but when the acetone gasses off, it creates bubbles. There may be a way to make it work, however, it just seemed cheaper to buy the loon stuff. 

Nail salons use a uv cure type of stuff as well, but I don't think it is any cheaper.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I'll share, use this product below, the only problem it does not dry properly with the cheap uv light, but if you expose this product using the sun light it is the best product for tying flies. I use the loon light it dries a little tacky but I hit it with hard as nail. Bottle cost about $9 and suggest when order this product you contact the company and get a mix that is a little thicker. Check out the link below.

http://www.solarez.com/productsnew/UVepoxy.html


----------

